# Importing horse fron Holland -> Canada?



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, we (husband, child and I) are planning to emigrate from The Netherlands to Canada (Vancouver area) in May.

I am investigating the possibility to bring my horse (mare, 4 yo, crossbreed). I am wondering if any one here has experience importing horses from Europe to Canada. 

I know it will cost _a lot _but I do not know how much yet, which is very stressfull. If I cannot bring her, I have to sell her in 6 weeks :shock:. She is born in the wild and not everyone can handle a sensitive horse.

The horse has to fly from Luxembourg to Calgary and then transported over land to Vancouver, BC.

I'm planning to hire a professional door-to-door service. Has anyone recommandations?

What are the DO's and DON'Ts importing horses from Europe?

Every info is welcome, even critical questions.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good Luck with transporting your horse from The Netherlands 
I know they have to be quarantined


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

That is right: 30 days quarantaine in Calgary for a mare.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

have you found a place here in Vancouver area yet


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

When my aunt and uncle used to ship to Germany they used Pegasus Transport Pegasus Transport GmbH


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> When my aunt and uncle used to ship to Germany they used Pegasus Transport Pegasus Transport GmbH


Thanks.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

My friend imported a mare from Germany - she roughly paid $5000 (Canadian) for the transport from Frankfurt to Calgary.
Send me a PM if you're interested and I'll put you in touch with her.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

I have some quotations about the transport now. It is still within my budget.

Only now I have to wait for other horses to go to Canada. I don't want her alone in the plane (and _that _I cannot afford, by the way). 


Anyone interested in importing a nice KWPN horse, Friesian or PRE/Andalusian horse? This summer :?:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Have any of the transport companies you looked at been Dutta Corp? They moved my horse from the US to the UK and were fantastic (I saw recently that they are also the company shipping horses in for the London Olympics). I don't recall them having much trouble filling one of those horse air cargo boxes with my horse and two others, but we may have been on a more popular route (JFK to Schiphol).


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for replying. Horsetransport from Europe to USA is much more frequent than from Europe to Canada.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope all goes well and good luck


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Ship the mare to Seattle instead. It's less than 150 miles to Vancouver while it's 600 from Calgary. It's not a big deal getting them across the boarder.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Ship the mare to Seattle instead. It's less than 150 miles to Vancouver while it's 600 from Calgary. It's not a big deal getting them across the boarder.


Yes this I agree with.

If there are more planes to the states, then fly to the states and trailer the rest of the way. It is way easier and there are many good shipping companies in the west.


----------



## Gypsylove (Jun 10, 2012)

HippoLogic - It's June now and welcome to Canada =)

My husband and I are considering the same, however Gypsy Vanner from the UK to Saskatchewan. 

Any luck on transport for your mare?


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

Hi there,
I suggest you get in touch with a arge transport company/ agent and ask them if they can find you a pallet to share (will make it cheaper). Also look at routes eg Schipol to NY and via road to your destination etc. You may have to be flexible on the date that your horse travels though, but there should be a lot of transatlantic traffic as London approaches as there will be holding camps and warm-up comps for those who are coming over. Dutta is good, a friend uswed them to transport their horse from US to UK a few years back. Also try LOC (www.locltd.com), ETA( www.eta.uk.com) and Odense Int'l Ltd. ([email protected]).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

how is the adventure going?


----------



## Gypsylove (Jun 10, 2012)

@ dqnaomi - Thanks so much!


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody for helping me. It is a few months later, and I'd thought it is nice to give you all an update. My mare has arrived in Canada in good health. She is boarded in Delta, BC. 

It was stressful to get her here (for her, but also for me  ). But she is doing fine now.

This is a picture of Kyra in her new boarding facility.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Where in Delta are you located 
I grew up in Delta BC


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she is very beautiful


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you got her moved & she is in her new home. Nice mare-what do you do w/her?


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

How gorgeous! What breed is she?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Who did you have do the transport?


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

@nikelodeon79 & @ Country Woman: Thanks!



Country Woman said:


> Where in Delta are you located
> I grew up in Delta BC


Kyra is boarded in Hidden Haven Stables. I live in Burnaby.

@Cacowgirl: I actually do al lot! 
I am schooling her in classical dressage, so I started from the ground, groundmanners, making her "bomb proof", yielding for pressure, long reining, work in hand and I just started her under the saddle. She has just turned 4 years old.

Besides all of the above I do trick training. So she can nodd, do the mountain goat, back crunch, laughing (yawning and flehming), pick things up and lay down. We are working on whinneying, shaking "yes", Spanish walk and picking numbers. Not all at the same time of course!

@Annanoel: crossbreed Exmoor pony mother x Andalusian father

@xxdanioo: I used European Horse Services EHS -- European Horse Services and their Canadian partner.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Have you taken a look at the barn in Burnaby Lake? (Burnaby Horsemen's Association). It has a waiting list, and it's a do-it-yourself place, but it'd be fun to see another half andalusian there!


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

@teamfire: Yes I've been there twice. But I just started Kyra under the saddle. I prefer 24/7 outside in a big paddock with horse company. I don't ride her every day yet. So she would get not enough excercise if I stabled her there. 

Do you have your horse stabled there? Nice trail rides round the Burnaby Lake!  It is close to my home.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Ah, right, makes a lot of sense. My horse grew up in a herd with acres of wilderness land, and you can tell it made him a better horse. No wonder you want it for your horse too!

Yep, he's stabled there. Really nice since it's minutes from where I live, and close to my university. Plus, with the trails and various arenas, lots to do. =)


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

That sounds nice. Then we live closeby. Maybe we can meet up some times?


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Yeah! That'll be fun! =)


----------

